# Label for Trio Blanca



## rgecaprock (Aug 19, 2006)

Trying to make it smaller. You guys have inspired me today to make labels. I have to thank Frank(AAAstinkie) he gave me the kit. I tasted his and it was great!!! Ramoan*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, let a few bottles age and I'll have to return to Houston to give it a try!!!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2006)

Great labels, Ok which ones which again!


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 19, 2006)

Now that I am in the mood. Here is another one for the Chardonnay that is ready to bottle also.



Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2006)

That ones awesome Ramona! Very Nice.


----------



## pkcook (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice labels Ramona! I'm partial to the Chardonnay myself!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 19, 2006)

WOW!!! Ramona, you are so creative with your labels...love them all....I bet your cellar is awesome...a shame to open the bottle, drink it and then remove the pretty labels, but that's how it goes...


----------



## kutya (Aug 19, 2006)

Ramona, beautiful labels.. Glad to see you have been inspired...


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone,


As for my cellar, I can't keep it long enough to cellar it. Wish I could make greater volumes. When I bottle wine.....everyone shows up with their hand out!!! I love giving it away!!


Ramona


----------



## Pepere (Aug 20, 2006)

Ramona:


Labels are awesome!!



especially the chard, a real beauty that's for sure.


I just started my chard and the pinot grigio is clearing. You've piqued my interest in label making again,and I suppose I'd better get off my duff and get cracking on some labels. Heck I need labels for my vieux chateau which I finally bottled last week. Seems the faster I go the behinder I get.






Great job.


----------



## Pepere (Aug 20, 2006)

Ramona:


Just had a second thought. How about a picture of that blossom for a label......wow that would be awesome!


----------



## Bill B (Aug 20, 2006)

Very nice. I wish I could get inspired to make some labels
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks, Pepere for the idea....................Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 20, 2006)

Youre on a roll now woman! I'm just waiting for my wines to catch up to
my labels. I'm trying to think of my next two so that I can start on my
next labels.


----------



## Pepere (Aug 20, 2006)

AWESOME!!



and very distinctive.


----------

